# Rides around Lincoln and Loomis area



## dudamas1 (Oct 23, 2004)

I'll be visiting relatives in Lincoln during the holidays and was wondering if anyone knows any good routes in this area?


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

dudamas1 said:


> I'll be visiting relatives in Lincoln during the holidays and was wondering if anyone knows any good routes in this area?


The Sacramento Wheelmen have 4-5 rides each week, usually at least one or two start near the area you will be visiting. Check www.sacwheelmen.org/.....Rides......December/January. Quite a few begin in Loomis, close to Lincoln.

Guests are not only welcome but encouraged. 

RR


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

Some friends and I will riding Saturday, Jan. 1 out of Lincoln. We'll probably meet at Beerman's around 9:00 and do 50 - 70 miles. Join us if you're not too hungover.


----------



## Roger___ (Apr 8, 2004)

*Depends on how much you're looking for*

I live in rural Auburn and ride the farm roads between there and Lincoln regularly. You can do a number of loops etc. from Lincoln up into Auburn via back roads. Here's a basic loop on quiet roads for the most part, that's about 4 miles or so. There's a ton of other roads though, so I'd suggest hooking up with that group that posted if possible.

From center of Lincoln head North over to McCourtney road, take Mccourtney a couple miles to Big Ben on your right. 
Follow Big Ben, it'll turn into Garden Bar, than Mt. Pleasent, and dead end at Mt Vernon. Follow Mt. Vernon all the way into Auburn. 
You can ride around Auburn and as long as you gradually work your way South you'll hit Auburn Folsom. 
Follow Auburn Folsom down and out of the town of Auburn for several miles. 
Keep an eye out on the right for Rock Springs road. 
Follow Rock Springs road all the way to Taylor road (the road will drop under the freeway and than climb up for about a half mile). 
Go straight through the stop sign, you are now on English Colony. Follow English Colony until it dead ends into Sierra College (Note: English Colony veers Sharply to the right where you come to what appears to be a fork in the road). 
Go right on Sierra College and follow until it dead ends. 
Go left on hwy 193 and you'll be a mile or so from downtown Lincoln.


----------

